# 3 Mile Oct 12



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

The whole night was flat calm, but the target species were absent. I spent my time looking for tripletails and loading up of ribbonfish. Lots of ribbons and menhanden out there right now. I finally saw a tripletail on the way in.......10 feet from the sand at the launch. He was little guy and I should have grabbed my camera instead of my rod. I ran right over him, so he wasn't in the eating mood.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

theres no fish at 3mile! def not any tripletails!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> theres no fish at 3mile! def not any tripletails!


+1 i haven't seen or caught any fish out there in years other than kitty cats haha

Chase


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

+2 on that!!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't worry fellas, I'm not gonna give away the big secret that fish exist at 3 mile bridge. It's totally understandable that you don't want too many reports posted to avoid having the area inundated with others.

I'll let you guys in on a little secret though. How do you think I feel? Not too long ago the number of kayakers really ramped up at 3 mile. It used to be that I would run into three or four kayakers out there in the course of a year. Now I may see double that in a single night. And I'm fine with it.:thumbsup: I attribute the original rise in kayakers out there to reports that Yaksquatch and myself began posting years ago.

Yes, I do withhold a fair share of my fishing trips, but this forum is a continually growing community that I've been a part from the beginning and I want it to remain one of the most prosperous forums around.

So, if you look at it from my perspective, you guys are "those people" inundating the area, but hey, that's fine. I'll let you guys stick around


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

PBTH said:


> Don't worry fellas, I'm not gonna give away the big secret that fish exist at 3 mile bridge. It's totally understandable that you don't want too many reports posted to avoid having the area inundated with others.
> 
> I'll let you guys in on a little secret though. How do you think I feel? Not too long ago the number of kayakers really ramped up at 3 mile. It used to be that I would run into three or four kayakers out there in the course of a year. Now I may see double that in a single night. And I'm fine with it.:thumbsup: I attribute the original rise in kayakers out there to reports that Yaksquatch and myself began posting years ago.
> 
> ...


Lol...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

PBTH said:


> Don't worry fellas, I'm not gonna give away the big secret that fish exist at 3 mile bridge. It's totally understandable that you don't want too many reports posted to avoid having the area inundated with others.
> 
> I'll let you guys in on a little secret though. How do you think I feel? Not too long ago the number of kayakers really ramped up at 3 mile. It used to be that I would run into three or four kayakers out there in the course of a year. Now I may see double that in a single night. And I'm fine with it.:thumbsup: I attribute the original rise in kayakers out there to reports that Yaksquatch and myself began posting years ago.
> 
> ...


haha i was just making fun of alex with this.....lol....ur a funny guy!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Bbarton, you're at 3 mile right now. Stop posting and put your phone away, so you can catch something, so you can post about it, so I can stop ranting about you guys, haha.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The number of yakkers in general everywhere has tripled....no quadrup.....nevermind, there is no term for it. 5 yrs ago I would paddle out of west pass in GS and almost never see another yakker. Now I hope I can get a good parking spot some mornings.

I don't mind it really, except when out-of-state yakkers like Doc and Mark come over to my area and follow me wanting to get in on my tarpon. Bunch of freakin moochers.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

seen you unloading the yak taylor, i was gonna stop that night but you were on the phone, didnt wanna bother you. still cant fish from the yak yet so i was just dreaming about paddleing.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, stop anytime. I was probably just giving someone a fishing or conditions report anyways. Why can't you get yak right now?


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Chris V said:


> The number of yakkers in general everywhere has tripled....no quadrup.....nevermind, there is no term for it. 5 yrs ago I would paddle out of west pass in GS and almost never see another yakker. Now I hope I can get a good parking spot some mornings.
> 
> I don't mind it really, except when out-of-state yakkers like Doc and Mark come over to my area and follow me wanting to get in on my tarpon. Bunch of freakin moochers.


Tarpon? I love tarpon! Chris, Did I mention that Mark and I bought the west pass? no kiddin! Met a guy at FlorBama that needed cash. Got a really good deal. We haven't work out the figures but planning on putting a toll in place. Interested in a yearly pass?:whistling:


Barrett and I fished the "spot whose name is not spoken" last night. Lots of white trout and ribbon fish. Those ribbons are freaky looking suckers. Got some teeth. Managed one good red and a spanish. There were 3 other kayakers out there. We saw one kayaker catch a nice red as we were coming in.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

got some wierd virus the doctors think that really hurt my my back and chest areas so im taking it slow for a couple weeks


PBTH said:


> Man, stop anytime. I was probably just giving someone a fishing or conditions report anyways. Why can't you get yak right now?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

You guys need to save those ribbons for early morning at 3 mile. Theres some big kings in the bay. Fresh ribbon fish is deadly out there


----------

